# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Small workshop

## Gerry87

so i am looking at a  3m x 3m garden shed as a bit of a workshop I already have a 3m x 1.5m shed for garden tools. has anyone used a shed this size as a small workshop? iv been looking at this shed at Bunnings has anyone had any experience with this exact one or know of a cheaper/same price better one? 
thanks  https://www.bunnings.com.au/garden-p...-shed_p3316930

----------


## cyclic

It will do the job depending on what you fill it with, maybe a work bench down one side, after all it is a garden shed, so it is not large, and low roof, and you will have to add light and ventilation as they do get hot.
Mate has one and it suits him in retirement.
For some years I had a workshop press and drill press in one like that but it did not get used very often.
I would be careful about putting anything valuable in there as they are very light construction so not very burgler proof, but it will keep honest people out.
Providing it is outa sight outa mind it will probably be ok

----------

